

Why F# Web Development Isn't Viable - tkellogg
http://developinthecloud.drdobbs.com/author.asp?section_id=2284&doc_id=248214

======
PaulHoule
"Web development requires static type checking" is bogus.

Tell that to all the PHP, Ruby and Python developers.

------
tkellogg
I can't find anything that even remotely says "Web development requires static
type checking".

